

In Portal, Violating Physics Proves Weirdly Satisfying - amichail
http://www.wired.com/gaming/gamingreviews/commentary/games/2007/10/gamesfrontiers_1008

======
amichail
Here's the song that plays at the end:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RthZgszykLs>

<http://dump.zetopia.com/Portal%20-%20Still%20Alive.mp3>

Lyrics:

<http://www.steamfriends.com/forums/showthread.php?p=5255>

------
amichail
The field of video games might serve as a nice model for web 2.0 in the way
that creativity is combined with technical know-how. Read a book on video game
design and imagine something similar that could be written for web 2.0.

The only problem though is that most computer games are not novel. But every
once in a while, a true gem comes along. Portal is one of those.

------
kirse
Have to admit, I beat this game a couple days ago and it was really fun
(despite being short). The ending is absolutely hilarious.

The portals throw you for a loop at first, because you can actually see the
world you'll exit into in the portal you're about to enter. CRAZY!!!

------
brianmckenzie
I saw Portal for the first time just the other day. Been a long time since a
game immediately made me want to play it like that.

------
Readmore
Portal is an excellent game, I just wish there was more of it.

